# how are feed prices looking in your area



## jk47 (Nov 21, 2014)

have they gone up due to the drought or down because of good harvests
I cant say for my area for pig feed the price went down from when I had pigs last march-july
it was 19.00 now its 18.75 and for chicken it went up a dollar from 18.00 to 19.00
im hoping pig feed goes down this year so I can make a profit on my market pigs in july


----------



## mysunwolf (Nov 22, 2014)

I think chicken feed is going up all over the country because they are hoping to profit from the increase in backyarders, but maybe that's just my paranoia 

Corn has definitely gone way down here, so much so that I feel awkward feeding wheat to my sheep. We are feeding an all purpose sweet feed (about $10 for 50#) to the pigs that is almost at the price of corn (about $8 for 50#), so that it nice to see, but I would like them to be on hog grower feed instead.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 22, 2014)

we get our feed from a local mill and pay around $12 per 40 pound bag for chicken feed
rabbit feed we have to buy a wool formula and that runs ~ $18 per 40 pound bag


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 22, 2014)

I buy from a local mill
They just lowered their prices on pig, chicken and the feed I get for my goats 
My feed went from $9 to $8.50 for 50 lbs


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 22, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I buy from a local mill
> They just lowered their prices on pig, chicken and the feed I get for my goats
> My feed went from $9 to $8.50 for 50 lbs



I could handle those prices for sure!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2014)

It see-saws up and down, so I don't even pay attention anymore. I have chickens and horses. I am going to feed them no matter what, so I don't obsess over things like feed prices that I have no control over. If I was raising a saleable product, that would be another issue, but for what I am doing-- 

We are moving to 8 acres, so it will become an issue because I plan on a couple of feeder pigs for spring. One for us to split with our DD and her family and one to sell. I plan on planting for the pigs, turnips, pumpkins and squash. Plus there are lots of oak trees on the place, so we'll see how it goes. I also found a place to get non GMO, organic laying pellets for the hens for $18 a 50 pound bag, so will switch to that.


----------



## elbesta (Nov 22, 2014)

I mix my feed, and with the price of grain going down right now my mix is costing $5.50 per 50 lbs.


----------



## jk47 (Nov 22, 2014)

"I think chicken feed is going up all over the country because they are hoping to profit from the increase in backyarders, but maybe that's just my paranoia "
That you might be on to something 
My feed store stopped getting kruse lay mash instead kruse sent them their new line of Helen's best feed witch is the backyard poultry line
And I bought it. The bag is colorfull 
Has a little girl or something carrying a basket of eggs and the the red/white logo on the top.
Now I don't know about you but I don't think when I'm loading my almost plain plastic bag of kruse 
I think to myself darn that bag is so dull I really Wish kruse would come out with a prettier bag. So I have something to look at at the store and when it's in my truck. In tell I get home and immediately dump the feed into a feed can and throw the bag away. And the old stuff was $18.75 and the new stuff cost $19.50 so yeah it sure seems like there trying to get the city folk that's not like me to buy it


----------



## Baymule (Nov 22, 2014)

How to attract buyers to high priced feed:

PUT IT IN SHINY COLORFUL BAGS!

works every time!


----------



## Z's Farm (May 2, 2015)

I'm in southwest Ms I have pigs and chickens my pig feed mix is 9.95 for three 50 lb bags and 10.70 for 16% protein chicken feed and 9.95 for cracked corn both 50 lb bags the corn goes to both my babies eat pretty good plus we give them grass and vegetable straps. Our dog is fed 100% table straps so since he wont eat veggies he gets the bones. Over all I'm okay with the prices out here. I'm ready for my pigs to mature and have pigs so we can cook two


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (May 2, 2015)

I like the shiny bags, they don't rip as easily as the paper ones...

It's about $19-20 per #50 of chicken feed, closer to $15 if you're at Walmart.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

Somewhere around $16 for a 50# bag of chicken feed here.  Somewhere around the same for rabbit pellets and sweet feed for the goats.


----------

